# 65ft Buckie 1947 Trawler



## jimmy62alan (Aug 14, 2011)

hi Guys, 
has anyone got any details or pictures about the 1947 Buckie trawler, I will be very grateful if you could send any pictures to my email address [email protected]
cheers ALAN


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*65Ft Buckie 1947 Trawler*

Alan, I already sent you a second pm about this. I'm hoping to find & send them this evening. At work all day.


----------

